# First Gun Purchase



## DannJ (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey! I am new to the site and relatively new to shooting. I was wondering if anybody had any advice for a person's first firearm. I feel like I prefer 9mm and was wondering if anybody could give me some suggestions on quality guns. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

The best advise I was given when I was purchasing my first handgun was to handle and test fire as many handguns as possible of varying calibers. This will allow you to experience the gun and see how it feels in your hand. People can give you many suggestions but it needs to feel right in your hand. I ended up purchasing the Smith & Wesson M&P 9FS. It is a great all around weapon.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Ditto on advice given above. You also need to determine exactly what you are going to use it for, such as; concealed carry, home defense, hunting, target shooting, etc., etc. Of course these can be combined but buy it for whatever you are going to use it for most. Just my two bits.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome.Do 2 things first since you're new to shooting.take a beginner class and don't but a cheap gun,but something of quality.A class doesn't cost much,and you'll learn basic handling,nomenclature,and most important safety.You;ll probably have a book or something to keep to study what you were taught.

A 22 is the best gun a person can own,it's cheap to shoot for ingraining the safety and basic fundamentals,and can put food on the table if need be.If you have shot and can handle a 9,that's a good choice also.There are many good ones,the best thing to do is handle them to see what's comfortable and then try to rent them from a range to shoot,that's really the only way to know.

I've only owned 2 9s,a Beretta 92 and an earlier S&W 915.Both are good but I only own the Beretta now (it has a fairly large grip but is quite comfortable).If I were to buy another 9,it would probably be an HK because I think they are some of the highest quality handguns made.Most of my pistols are 45,so I can't help alot.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Take your time, visit some local gun shops and just look. Handle as many as you can, and ask for details on the gun's functions and pro's and con's. 

I'm a big Beretta fan, and truly believe they make some of the best firearms in the world. They are also the world's oldest firearms makers.

The Beretta 92FS is a tried and proven handgun.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome, all the advise above and find a range that rents and has a in house safety class. Then rent and fire every firearm that you like the feel of. The cost of this will save you in the long run from buying something that you might end up not likeing. As Rex said above also check into a .22 for practice and reinforcing the safety and gun handling, its also cheaper then buying alot of 9MM or what ever you might buy, also check out other calibers and don't forget wheel guns. My collection is about 50/50 auto vs wheel and I have over 50 handguns and all calibers (well no .25 or 32's).
Shoot safe and have fun doing it
JT


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*DannJ*;
First, click on this: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/22239-selecting-handgun-self-defense.html
Then also use the forum's _search_ function, to find "first gun" and "new shooter" topics.
Then do exactly what *FloridaGuy* and *jtguns* wrote.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Deleted by OP.
No longer relevant.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

+1 to what's here. My first was a .22, and I still shoot it a great deal. Cheap, and lots of fun. I also have a 9mm. It is also inexpensive to shoot, and is an exceptional calibre to use and learn with. I find it's just like buying sports equipment - make sure it fits or you will have nothing but grief. Don't fall into the "I'll get used to it". Simply learning to adjust with something wrong will just create bad habits you'll transfer to the next gun you buy.

and oh yes, you'll buy another one...it's just like tattoos. You can't get just one!

Cannon


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Cz-75b 9mm. Best 9mm under 1000$.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

JMessmer said:


> Cz-75b 9mm. Best 9mm under 1000$.


I don't care who you are or where you're from. That's very funny! :mrgreen:


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I own about 40 handguns and a great one is the Springfield 3.8 9mm. It is very compact with 13 rds or 19rds with the full size magazines.


----------

